# Installing a closet bar on an angled wall



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This is how I'd go about it.

DM


----------



## Nathan0115 (May 7, 2010)

Ah, why didn't I think of that! Thanks so much!

Why did you include washers around the nails?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't use nails. Pre-drill holes in the block, use wood glue and SCREW to the upper piece, not nail.
Washers hold the block stronger than just screws/lag screws.

DM


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, remember just how much weight will be hangin off that thing. I'd want to make double sure the block doesnt get ripped out by hopefully finding a stud.


----------



## Nathan0115 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The red was intended to depict a rafter, of course.
No way I'd trust that much weight to anything but! Po)

DM


----------



## Nathan0115 (May 7, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> The red was intended to depict a rafter, of course.
> No way I'd trust that much weight to anything but! Po)
> 
> DM


Yeah, I just got done hanging the drywall in the closet. I have no desire to tear it down with a bar


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good!, as long as you know where your studs are, yer good to go!

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Instead of using the end connectors supplied with the bar, make your own from a piece of wood. Drill an angled hole that matches the angle of the wall. Install the plate with the proper fasters, based on expected weight load.
Ron


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If the studs are in the wrong position, you could use a beveled piece of wood to bridge across the studs.


----------

